# Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??



## Angel Speci (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe vor mir die Rolle Shimano Exage 2500 FA zu kaufen und brauche noch eine Spinnrute bis 100 Euro. Vielleicht auch eine von Shimano??
habt ihr ein paar Ideen?


Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Brisko (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Angel Speci schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich habe vor mir die Rolle Shimano Exage 2500 FA zu kaufen und brauche noch eine Spinnrute bis 100 Euro. Vielleicht auch eine von Shimano??
> ...



Benutz mal die Suchfunktion!! #6


----------



## hamburgerjung (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

guten abend.......

also was ich auf jeden fall NICHT EMPFEHLEN kann ist irgendwelches material von der firma CORMORAN.....!!!!!......ich selbst angel mit der zenith von shakespeare.....die is günstig un gut........ansonsten probier mal die neuen von D.A.M.


----------



## darth carper (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Wenn es denn eine Rute von Shimano sein soll,dann ist die Technium - Serie (fische selbst die 300XH) eine gute Wahl.
Das sind sehr schöne und robuste Ruten.
Die neuen Serien der Beast Master und die Force Master (die ich schon in der Hand hatte) sehen auch sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Hallo

Da kann ich nur zustimmen fische selbst die Technium 270H und bin da sehr zufrieden mit ein feines Stöckchen unter hundert Euronen.
Gufis bis 14cm sind kein Problem und selbst 8cm Kopytos am 7gr Kopf "spürt" man noch.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Allround Mike (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Hallo,
die Technium ist sicherlich ein sehr gutes Stück. Nur stört mich der blöde Rollenhalter. Der löst sich immer von selber und so richtig fest bekommt man die Rolle auch nicht damit.
Ich würe mir auf alle Fälle die Beast Master mal genauer anschauen. Am besten Du nimmst beide beim Händler in die Hand und fühlst sie mal.
Grüße Mike


----------



## Angel Speci (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Danke für eure Tips!!!  


Schöne Grüße, Speci


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

bist du denn jetzt schlauer???????
du solltest erst mal posten wo (Gewässer) auf was (Zander, Hecht, Forelle, Barsch????) und daraus resultierend mit welchen Kunstködern du die Rute einsetzen willst.


----------



## Michael J. (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				hamburgerjung schrieb:
			
		

> guten abend.......
> 
> also was ich auf jeden fall NICHT EMPFEHLEN kann ist irgendwelches material von der firma CORMORAN.....!!!!!......




Ich fische schon seit längerem mit der BlackStar von C. und hab noch weitere Ruten vor der besagten Firma im Keller stehen.Bis jetzt bin ich vollstens zufrieden damit-keine Verluste!

Was ist denn so passiert,dass du so eine negative Einstellung gegeüber der Firma hast?|kopfkrat


----------



## BeKu (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				hamburgerjung schrieb:
			
		

> guten abend.......
> 
> also was ich auf jeden fall NICHT EMPFEHLEN kann ist irgendwelches material von der firma CORMORAN.....!!!!!......ich selbst angel mit der zenith von shakespeare.....die is günstig un gut........ansonsten probier mal die neuen von D.A.M.


 
Wenn du schon sowas schreibst dann würde mich interessieren was du gegen Cormoran hast. #d


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Die Coramid Ruten,seien es jetzt die alten Versionen oder die neuen mit Titanium, halte ich für sehr gut.
Der Rest von Cormoran ist eigentlich nur auf billige Preise ausgerichtet und das sieht man an den Ruten auch.


----------



## Kormoranhasser (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

hi 
wenn ich du wäre würde ich nie produkte von balzer kaufen.
die ruten sehen und fühlen sich zwar gut an und bei dem günstigen preis um 45 euro tut das nicht allzu doll weh. jedoch hatte ich zwei balzer diabolo spinnrten. beide sind mir innerhalb von 2jahren durchgebrochen.
ich empfehle ruten von mitchell die sind echt klasse!
petri#6


----------



## darth carper (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Grundsätzlich alle Ruten einer Firma zu verteufeln oder zu empfehlen halte ich für falsch.
Es gibt immer gute und schlechte Ruten in einem Programm. So hat weder Cormoran, Balzer, DAM, Mitchell, Shimano, Sportex etc. nur gute bzw. schlechte Sachen im Programm. 

Noch nichtmal im High-End Bereich ist das so.
Als Beispiel kann man da Harrison nehmen. Die Primeur Spinnruten zum Gummifisch- oder Wallerangeln sind absolut erstklassig. Aus der gleichen Serie gibt es aber eine leichte Spinnrute, die ich aber als kopflastige Katastrophe bezeichne.

Man kann sich also nicht auf den Namen verlassen, sondern sollte die Rute immer im Laden in die Hand nehmen und selbst prüfen, ob sie einem liegt.

Mit einer allgemeinen Empfehlung "kauf kein Cormoran" oder "kauf Mitchell" ist niemandem geholfen.


----------



## Sveni90 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Die technium ist schon einen schöne rute habe sie selber seit einem jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.Mein Vater hat sich die antares geholt das ist auch ein richtiges schmuckstück nur leider übersteigt die deine 100€ um einiges.
Aber warum ausgerechnet shimano? sportex hat auch schöne sachen ob da was für 100€ dabei ist kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.
(von der rolle da bin ich nicht so überzeugt hatte sie auf der messe in der hand die klappert irgendwie überall zum Spinnfischen reicht sie aber aus)


----------



## H.Christians (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Ich fische auch die Technium 300H, bin damit voll zufrieden. Auch die Rolle sitzt bei mir bombenfest.
Für den Preis ist das eine echte Spitzenrute.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				hamburgerjung schrieb:
			
		

> guten abend.......
> 
> also was ich auf jeden fall NICHT EMPFEHLEN kann ist irgendwelches material von der firma CORMORAN.....!!!!!......


 
Erstaunlich, wie unterscheidlich doch die Erfahrungen sind:

Meine eindeutig beste Spinn-Rute: Cormoran Carb-O-Star de Luxe IM8, 270 cm Länge, 20 gr bis 60 gr Wurfgewicht#6


----------



## Hessenangler 40 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

*Also ich habe Spinnruten von 3 Firmen:*
*BERKLEY Lightning Rod Heavy #6 *
*DAM Black Panther 20 - 40  #6 *
*BALZER Magna S Pro 5 -25 #6 *
*Bin mit allen drei mehr als zufrieden,da sie alle Bereiche des Spinnfischens super abdecken! Ich bin der Meinung das man beim Rutenkauf natürlich auf die Qalität achten sollte,aber am wichtigsten ist für mich das Feeling einer Rute!!! Deshalb nehm ich vor dem Kauf immer die Rute erstmal in die Hand und mache wenn möglich auch einige Probewürfe! MfG.....Markus *


----------



## Crotalus (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Sieh dir mal die YAD Ruten an. Sind gut und günstig. Im weiteren kann ich auch nur sagen: 

1. Macht sich oft eine etwas höhere Investition auf dauer bezahlt (z.B. Sportex)!

2. Muß die Rute auf deine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sein (d.h. wo und wofür benötigst du sie denn?)

3. Gibt es ja von jeder Firma gute und schlechte Beispiele. Die Rute muß dir selbst passen, du Sie am besten solltest einmal in die Hand nehmen und wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, bischen "probieren" (z.B. Probewerfen etc.)

P.S: du solltest dir aber überlegen, das dich die Rute wohl sehr lange begleiten wirst. Eine Investition in eine Sportex etc. wird dir zwar jetzt eventuell etwas weh tun, dafür hast du was fürs Leben! (Nicht umsonst der Spruch: "wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"^^


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

nabend......also ich habe das mit den cormoran produkten wohl rein geschrieben......weil mir wieder mal ne rute von cormoran abgekackt ist und zwar handelt es sich dabei um die steckverbindung.......die war nach einiger zeit so durch das ich die rute bis zum nächsten ring durchschieben konnte........UND  DAS NERVT.......gott sei dank hatte ich die shakespeare (zenith) dabei.......wie gesagt die ist günstig....aber heldenleicht und ne wirklich tolle aktion......dabei sollte man auch natürlich beachten, wofür man die rute einsetzt !!!!.....aber das ist nämlich nicht das erste mal das ich mit cormoran probleme hatte......meistens hält die ringlakierung net allzu lange......und wenn ich irgendwelche mängel an einer rute habe....dann macht mir das nicht mehr soviel spass damit zu angeln.....und das ist bei den ruten....sowie bei den rollen von CORMORAN so gewesen.....vielleicht steh ich alleine da....aber DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG !!!......FINGER WEG von C.#d


----------



## hamburgerjung (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

ich muss dazu nochmal sagen.........cormoran is relativ günstig (was ICH auch gemerkt habe).......ALSO ZAHL LIEBER EIN BISSL MEHR.........UND DU HAST WAS VERNÜNFTIGES !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziegenbein (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Technium DF AX 270H oder MH kommt drauf an auf was Du damit angeln möchtest. Geiler Stock!!!


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

@hamburgerjung

Hast du die Coramid Titanium Ruten schonmal gefischt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				hamburgerjung schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss dazu nochmal sagen.........cormoran is relativ günstig (was ICH auch gemerkt habe).......ALSO ZAHL LIEBER EIN BISSL MEHR.........UND DU HAST WAS VERNÜNFTIGES !!!!!!!!


 

Meine oben beschriebene Cormoram hat mich vor 5 Jahren 186 DEM gekostet, gestern hatte ich die neue Spinnrute Cormoran Black Star CM Titanium 270 cm 20 -60 gr Wurfgewicht in der Hand, da diese gerade in der neusten Blinker-Ausgabe das Blinker-Gütesiegel bekommen hat. Kostet bei meinem Händler 210 € . Das nennst du relativ günstig? Wieviel mehr zahlst du denn für eine Rute|kopfkrat  . Junge Junge Junge .... |uhoh:


----------



## BeeJay (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Angel Speci schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe vor mir die Rolle Shimano Exage 2500 FA zu kaufen und brauche noch eine Spinnrute bis 100 Euro.


Bevor unser Angel Speci nicht mit weiteren Infos zu den angepeilten Gewässern, (Ziel)Fischarten, einzusetzenden Ködern, zu erreichenden Wurfweiten und deren Gewichten rausrückt, sind alle Rutentipps nur bedingt hilfreich. :q 

Der Umstand, dass eine 2500er Rolle eingesetzt werden soll, ist eine relativ minimalistische Info... |kopfkrat 

@Angel Speci: weitere Infos könnten nicht schaden... 
Wo, womit (Köder), auf welche Distanz, wie und auf was genau) ... 
Gruß,#h 

BeeJay


----------



## Angel Speci (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

ich wollte überwiegend Zander und Barsche angeln. Deswegen habe ich an eine Spinnrute mit 20- 50 wg gedacht. Kann ich auch mit dem Wurfgewicht in relativ starker Strömung mit Gummifischen angeln (Gewicht ~25g)?


----------



## BeeJay (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Prinzipiell liegst du mit 20-50gr WG und einer Rute von z.B. 2,70m ganz gut. Damit bist du relativ variabel und kannst vom 2er-5er Spinner, Wobbler und GuFis bis 12cm usw. relativ komfortabel fischen. Auch wenn 20-50gr WG angegeben ist, sollte das Ködergewicht nach meiner Erfahrung die 30gr nicht übersteigen. 
Speziell beim GuFi-Fischen ist wichtig, dass die Rute genug Rückgrat hat, um den Anschlag trotz Schnurbogen in der Strömung auch auf größere Distanzen durchzubringen, bzw. generell schnell genug setzen zu können.
In dem Fall richtet sich die Härte des Blanks und damit das Wurfgewicht der Rute eher nach der notwendigen Kraftübertragung beim Anschlag. 
Eine Rute, die den Köder zwar wunderschön auf Weite bringt, aber dann beim Anschlag durch einen zu weichen Blank die Kraft verpuffen läßt, bringt nicht sehr viel. :q
Von daher wird es über kurz oder lang auf alle Fälle auf zwei Ruten hinauslaufen, eine mit 20-50gr WG zum Spinnfischen am See/Altwasser/in der langsamen Strömung und eine "Gummifisch-Wumme" zum Zanderfischen in der harten Strömung. :q

Wie lang die Rute nun ausfallen soll ist Geschmackssache. Wenn du vom Ufer aus angelst, dann 2,70m oder 3m, möchtest du viel mit GuFis fischen (sprich: bewegst du die Rute viel - Stichwort: jiggen, twitchen), nimm lieber die 2,70m-Variante. 

Beim Angeln in starker Strömung wird eine 270H mit 20-50gr WG wie schon gesagt an ihre Grenzen stoßen, dann solltest du eher etwas in der WG-Klasse um die 80gr (bei Shimano XH 50-100gr) bevorzugen.
Da du aber eine 2500er Rolle (auf alle Fälle mit geflochtener Schnur) benutzt und es auf Barsch und Zander gehen soll, ist IMHO eine 270H, z.B. die schon genannte Technium von Shimano, die bessere Wahl. Wenn es aktuell deine einzige Spinnrute ist auf alle Fälle. #6 
Gruß,

BeeJay


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Karl Kani schrieb:
			
		

> Technium DF AX 270H oder MH kommt drauf an auf was Du damit angeln möchtest. Geiler Stock!!!




Fein das sie Dir gefällt  & schön, dass sie heil bei Dir angekommen ist !
Viel Spass mit der Rute & dicke Fische wünscht
basti


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Die Technium H wäre mir für Barsch schon fast zu schwer, weil sie deutlich härter ausfällt, als im Wurfgewicht vergleichbare Ruten anderer Firmen.
Für das Barsch-und Zanderfischen im See reicht die MH völlig.

Zum Gummifischangeln in starker Strömung ist die Rute dann aber zu weich.


----------



## BeeJay (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Genau das ist das Problem. 
_Eine_ Spinnrute für Barsch und Zander, mit Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifisch,..., bei Verwendung verschiedener Ködergewichte und dann noch am See, Fluss,... :q

Ich hab mich mal mit einem Materialwissenschaftler darüber unterhalten:
Im Zweifel sollte man immer zur etwas härteren Rute greifen, da
sich ein neuer Blank immer relativ hart & steif anfühlt, aber nach ein paar ordentlichen Fischen bzw. ein paar Angeltagen dann etwas weicher wird. 

Dies liegt an micrometerfeinen (1 µm = 1000stel mm) Bereichen im Material, an denen sich die Einzelnen Faserstränge gegeneinander verschieben können. Dies ist natürlich kein Mangel, sondern vom Material her gegeben und wird bei der Produktion normalerweise berücksichtigt.

Dies tritt auf, weil sich die einzelnen Fasern/Stränge bei der Biegung des Blanks natürlich gegeneinander bewegen wollen, aber durch das Kunstharz beim frisch produzierten Blank natürlich zunächst nicht können. 
Jedes physikalische System versucht nach Möglichkeit auf eine möglichst geringe innere Energie zu kommen - in diesem Fall, die inneren Spannungen trotz Biegung des Blanks so klein wie möglich zu halten. Ähnliches gilt für die Ringwicklungen und deren Lackierungen.

Was passiert also?
An manchen Stellen besitzen das Material, da die Fasern/Stränge nicht überall parallel liegen, nur kleine Berührungspunkte, an denen bei stärkerer Biegung die Scherkräfte so groß werden, dass das Harz die Fasern lokal nicht mehr zusammenhalten kann und sie sich fortan gegeneinander verschieben können. Welche Ausdehnung diese Bereiche haben, kann ich aber nicht sagen, 20-100 µm vielleicht, als meine persönliche (!) Schätzung). 

Das Material baut durch diesen Effekt sozusagen innere Spannungan ab, die bei Biegung des Blanks (Dehnung auf der einen - Stauchung auf der anderen Seite) auftreten. 
Irgendwann ist ein Punkt erreicht, an dem alle Spannungen (für die maximal aufgetretene Durchbiegung) quasi "abgebaut" sind. Der Blank ist etwas weicher geworden (ich schätze je nach Güte des Materials so 5-20%). 
Die Rute ist sozusagen nun "eingefischt" und behält fortan ihren Härtegrad über eine lange Zeit. 

Diesen Effekt merkt man meist daran, dass sich leichte Köder nach ein paar Angeltagen auf einmal besser werfen lassen, als mit einer nagelneuen Rute.
Fazit: die Rute lieber einen Tick härter kaufen...#6 
TL, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Angel Speci (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

@Beejay
   mann du hast mich um einiges belehrt#6

Du sagtest, dass ich mir auf jeden Fall einen Geflochtene holen solle.
1.Welche würdest du mir empfelen?
und 2. macht die nicht bei großer Belastung z.B. beim drillen den obersten Ring kaputt? Wegen der Reibung?!?

greetz Speci


----------



## darth carper (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Nein, die schadet dem Ring nicht. Sogar gute Hardloy Beringung ist für Geflochtene geeignet.

Ich verwende Gigafish Powerline.

Du solltest dir aber für das Barschfischen mit Spinner, Blinker oder Wobbler ruhig eine monofile Schnur auf die E-Spule machen.


----------



## BeeJay (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Keine Sorge, die Ringe sind heutzutage alle für geflochtene Schnur ausgelegt. 

Einschneidende Schnüre sind absolut kein Thema mehr, du hast aber Recht, dass der Spitzenring am meisten belastet wird.
Meist hat man es mit Einlagen aus Silizium-Karbid (engl. Abkürzung SIC für Silicon Carbide) oder Aluminium-Oxid zu tun, die das alle gut wegstecken.

Beim Thema geflochtene Schnüre scheiden sich die Geister. Hier können es schnell mal 20-25€/100m werden. |uhoh: 
Ich habe momentan drei verschiedene Geflochtene in Verwendung: die Stroft GTP (Typ3: 6kg und Typ4: 8kg), Spiderwire Stealth 0,17mm (die Tragkraftangabe hier ist lächerlich überzogen) und Power Pro in 20lbs.

Speziell zum Gummifischangeln nehme ich wegen der besseren Sichtbarkeit die Geflochtene in gelb. 

Als Anfänger, wenn aus "Trainingsgründen" erst einmal viel Schnurverlust durch Hänger zu erwarten ist, geht auch eine etwas günstigere Schnur - die Fireline z.B. bekommt man ja überall regelrecht nachgeschmissen. |supergri  
Wegen der schlechten Abriebfestikleit sollte man bei der Fireline aber öfter mal die ersten paar Meter "opfern" - sprich abschneiden und/oder regelmäßig auf Schadstellen prüfen...

Bei Verwendung von geflochtener Schnur auf jeden Fall immer etwas Fluorocarbon, Hardmono oder wenn Hechte zu erwarten sind natürlich Stahl vorschalten. Das schützt die geflochtene Hauptschnur vor Beschädigung durch Kontakt mit Steinen und sonstigen Hindernissen. Als Verbindung nimmst du entweder einen Doppel-Grinner- bzw. einen doppelten "Uni-Knot" oder einen Albrightknoten, wenn das Monovorfach etwas dicker ist.

Du kannst auch einen kleinen Wirbel dazwischen schalten. Als Verbindung Geflochtene-Wirbel entweder ein No-Knot Schnurverbinder oder als Knoten ein Bimini-Twist bzw. doppelt gelegter ("verbesserter") Clinch-Knoten (Trilene-Knot). Anleitungen findest du z.B. hier.
TL,#h 

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest dir aber für das Barschfischen mit Spinner, Blinker oder Wobbler ruhig eine monofile Schnur auf die E-Spule machen.


Stimmt, das kann auch niemals schaden. #6 

Ich schalte beim Barschangeln im Zweifel 4-6m Monofil vor die Geflochtene, das hat den selben Effekt, bei insgesamt weniger Gesamtdehnung... 

BeeJay


----------



## Angel Speci (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Danke schon mal für die hilfreichen Tipps.#6#6

Eine Frage habe ich noch:

Ich will, nachdem ich mir das Spinn- equipment gekauft habe, direkt die Angelsachen einweihen gehen. Und das soll am Rhein geschehen.
Wisst ihr welcher Köder momentan für Zander top ist??


----------



## BeeJay (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Auf Zander: 
12er Kopyto River entweder in perl-chartreuse, perl/schwarz oder Chartreuse/schwarz.
4/0er Erie-Jig (oder 3/0er + 8er/6er Zusatzdrilling), Kopfgewichte je nach Strömung zwischen 14 und 24gr.

Auf Barsch entsprechend kleinere Kopytos oder Turbotails mit Köpfen zwischen 4-10gr. 2er-4er Spinner gehören immer in die Köderbox.

BeeJay

/Edit: 2 Dinge hatte ich noch vergessen:
1. Die Powerline hatte ich zwar noch nicht auf der Rolle, man hört aber öfter Lob. Sie ist eventuell eine bessere Alternative als die Fireline.

2. @köderfischer: Dein PM-Postfach ist voll... :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

moin....also ich kann dir wärmstens die sportex black arrow deluxe empfehlen...hab sie für 125 euro neu gekauft, perfekte rute...80 gr. wurfgewicht, jeder köder gut führbar, vom 2er spinner bis hin zum 20ger gummifisch, machste nix verkehrt mit. shimano ruten mag ich nicht so, bin halt echter sportex vernatiker, jeder liebt eben was anderes. gut so, sonst würde ja auch alle nur noch die sportex nehmen;-) nee, im ernst, tolle rute. fische generell lieber härtere ruten, anschläge kommen besser durch und hab noch nichts im drill verloren, auch keinen barsch. nimm sie wenigstens mal in die hand...mfg


----------



## Angel Speci (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

@bubble2000

obwohl ich mir schon so gut wie sicher die Shimano Technium DF Ax Spinning
hole werde ich mir die sportex black arrow auch einmal genauer angucken. Da mach ich ja nichts verkehrt.

Also bis dennen


P.S. ich werde von meinen Angeltag am Rhein berichten


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

also sag bescheid, welche du nimmst. ich bin schnell begeisert gewesen von der sportex, würd kaum verstehen, wenn du die technium nimmst.TECHNIUM DF AX SPINNING 270 MH bei hav ja nur 90 euro, is nicht viel für die rute. die is sicher nicht schlecht. welches wurfgewicht willste denn, nur bis 40 gr??? willst doch bestimmt mal auf hecht gehen, oder? hab mit ner 40gr rute 5 jahre lang gefischt, quatsch, bestimmt zehn und seit diesem jahr die sportex. klar, ich bin überzeugt von der, mal abgehesehen davon : ich habe weit aus mehr hechte gefangen, da bisse besser bemerkt und köder besser geführt und der anschlag sitzt bombe. is beim hecht so wichtig, zur zeit haben die hier bei mir sehr vorsichtig gebissen. also, warte auf deine wahl, klingt aber sehr nach technium. hab die auch mal gefischt, nen kumpel hat die....war ok, fand die sportex aber hochwertiger....mfg


----------



## BeeJay (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Es ist nicht alles Shimano, was glänzt, (aber mit ner 2005er Technium 270H liegst du von den Anforderungen her schon sehr gut).

Das ist das übliche Problem: Sportex ist zwar hochwertiger, (dafür auch etwas teurer), aber immer eine "heiße" Alternative. 
Ich besitze zwar anteilmäßig mehr Shimanoruten, aber man sollte grundsätzlich nicht blind kaufen "weil die jeder gut findet". 

Also lieber mal verschiedene Modelle in die Hand nehmen und testen.
Im "uhu"-Preisbereich (unter hundert ) wird das Angebot an brauchbaren Ruten leider langsam dünner. 

Als Alternativen (wenn eher die Zander im Vordergrund stehen) gäbe es noch gute Ruten von YAD, die auch oft genug erwähnt werden und eventuell auch "die" so oft beworbene Crypton Manie "Strehlow" Zander. Das ist wirklich eine Geschmacks- und Gewohnheitsfrage.
Soll es eher auf Barsche gehen, also meist geringere Ködergewichte in mäßiger Strömung zum Einsatz kommen, schwören viele auch auf die eher "leichte" 270er Skeletor von Berkley.

...und um jetzt noch mehr zu verwirren... :q 
Pezon & Michel hat dieses Jahr auch im uhu-Segment einige schöne Stöckchen auf den Markt gebracht. 

Eine Technium 270H (Modell 2004) habe ich hier auch noch "arbeitslos" herumstehen, seit ich sie durch eine andere (hochwertigere) Rute ersetzt habe. Allerdings fällt das 2004er Modell vom Blank her "weicher" aus als das 2005er, ist also für das GuFi-Fischen in härterer Strömung nicht ganz so geeignet. Das war der Grund, warum ich sie bald durch ein "härteres" Modell ersetzt habe 
TL, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

@beejay: ja, sportex is net billig, gibt aber läden im netz und einer in berlin (ich darf ja nicht sagen welcher, oder? ihr kennt ihn ja vielleicht) der hat sportex sachen konkurenzlos günstig! und der service stimmt bei sportex...von shimano liebe ich die rollen


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

@Bubbel2000

Du behauptest du kannst mit der Black Arrow Gummifische von 20cm (mit entsprechendem Kopf) fischen?
Mich interessiert wie du die vernünftig werfen und führen kannst.
Ich kenne die Rute und bin mir sicher, daß das nicht geht.
Meine Technium 300XH ist deutlich härter und noch nichtmal mit dieser Rute geht das.
Sportex in allen Ehren, aber außer den übergewichtigen Ruten ab Carat5 und der kopflastigen Katastrophe Kev Sea Spin geht das mit keiner Rute dieser Marke. 

Und ob Sportex immer hochwertiger als Shimano ist, möchte ich bezweifeln.
Sogar die Blanks der Technium Serie sind leichter, schneller und genauso robust wie die teureren Sportex Ruten.


----------



## Angel Speci (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

@bubble2000

wenns nach mir ginge würd ich gern eine Rute haben, bei der ich auf Knopfdruck das Wurfgewicht ändern könnte.
Nunja ich muss mich langsam entscheiden, welche ich mir hole.
Da ich vor meiner Haustür den Rhein und die Sieg habe, befische ich beide Gewässer regelmäßig. Deswegen weiß ich nicht so recht, ob ich mir eine Rute mit Wg:20-50g holen soll für die Sieg (Zander,Barsche,Forellen) oder doch eine schwerere Rute mit viell.50-100g Wg für den rhein mit gummifischen?!? Da ich noch eine ältere Balzer Rute(40-80 Wg) habe und mir das angeln an der Sieg mehr Spaß macht, werde ich mich wohl für die leichtere entscheiden.
Dazu hab ich noch eine Frage:
Würd es gehen wenn ich mit einer Rute z.B.50-100 Wg auch mit Spinnern und anderen kleinern Köder angeln oder macht es einfach kein Spaß?

greetz


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Fischen kannst du die damit.
Wenn du aber Barsche und Forellen damit fangen willst, dann macht der Drill, sofern man überhaupt davon sprechen kann, keinen Spaß.

Trotzdem: besser die Rute ist zu hart als zu weich. Das Einsatzgebiet einer harten Rute ist einfach breiter.


----------



## Sveni90 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Das geht schon wenn die rute kein stock ist aber man hat bei kleineren kunstködern vieleicht nicht so das Gefühl für den köder.


----------



## Michael J. (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				hamburgerjung schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss dazu nochmal sagen.........cormoran is relativ günstig (was ICH auch gemerkt habe).......ALSO ZAHL LIEBER EIN BISSL MEHR.........UND DU HAST WAS VERNÜNFTIGES !!!!!!!!




Ich weiß nicht was DEIN Händler für "Billigsachen" von Cormoran anbietet,aber billig und vorallem schlecht sind nicht alle Sachen von Cormoran!#d 
Ich glaub man sollte auch mal die "teureren" Rute/Rollen von Cormoran anschauen oder am Besten erst fischen um hier mitreden zu können!#q 
Also wenn du Cormoran sch.... findest,dann soll es ja gut sein,aber das gibt dir noch lang nicht das Recht Cormoran allgemein als billig zu verurteilen!#d #d #d


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Das sehe ich genauso!
Wenn man aber nur Ruten von CMW, Stollenwerk, RST etc. fischt, dann ist Cormoran sicher billig........


----------



## BeeJay (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Angel Speci schrieb:
			
		

> wenns nach mir ginge würd ich gern eine Rute haben, bei der ich auf Knopfdruck das Wurfgewicht ändern könnte.


Tja, das ist der absolute Traum jedes Spinnfischers. Sollte jemand solch einen Blank entwickeln und patentieren lassen, hat derjenige für sein restliches Leben ausgesorgt. :q

In Sachen Wurfgewicht mein Rat: 
Nimm die 270H mit 20-50gr WG. Damit bist du variabel und kannst auch ohne Probleme leichtere Köder 2er Mepps, 5cm-GuFis usw. verwenden. 
Das Köderspektrum, das du mit dieser Rute benutzen kannst ist relativ groß und deckt den Bereich Barsch bis Zander wunderbar ab. #6 
Gleich die fette "Gummiwumme" zu kaufen ist wenig sinnvoll, der Einsatzbereich ist einfach zu beschränkt. Damit leichte Köder zu benutzen ist einfach Blödsinn und Barschangeln damit, ähm, nunja. |kopfkrat  

Sicher werden sich die leichteren bzw. schwereren Köder damit nicht auf gigantische Weiten bringen lassen, aber es geht zur Not. 
Hechtfischen bzw. das Angeln mit schweren Ködern geht auch bedingt, nur solltest Du dir im Klaren sein, dass die Rute beim Fischen mit GuFis und Wobblern so ab 13cm bzw. 25-30gr Ködergewicht langsam an ihre Grenzen stößt und du Probleme mit dem Anschlag und der Köderführung bekommen wirst.  

Für die Rheinbuhnen taugt die H-Rute auch, mit den von mir vorgeschlagenen 12er Kopytos wirst du sehr gut zurecht kommen. Allerdings würde ich Dir für den Rhein eher eine 4000er Rollengröße empfehlen, da der Schnureinzug bei der Rolle größer ist, mit einer 2000er/2500er kurbelst du dich beim Jiggen eventuell tot. |supergri 
Darüber hinaus ist der Preis der Technium irgendwo auch schwer "schlagbar".
TL, #h 

BeeJay


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

sehr richtig und die sportex is nunmal so eine rute, die große und kleine köder gut bewegt. also ich hab mit 20ger gummis schon geangelt und es ging...ich kenne viele, die diese rute mit so großen gummis fischen, war selbst verwundert. und wann nimmt man mal nen 20ger gummi? von wintzigen spinnern bis ködern um 100gr gewicht kein problem, da sportex immer eine breite spanne lässt, 80 gr. wg heißt dei sportex bis 100 geht klar ohne probleme, habe da extra nachgefragt. wie gesagt, in die hand nehmen und dann entscheiden, ohne in die hand nehmen geht nix, wer kauft schon die katze im sack, klarer fall!!!

zum thema cormoran: mag ich auch gar nicht....nimm doch am besten die adrenalin, die is ok :-D


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Dann haben wir vielleicht jeder eine andere Black Arrow gesehen!
Werfen lasen sich 100g mit der bestimmt,aber vernünftig führen bestimmt nicht. Dafür ist die Spitze schon viel zu weich.
Die Rute liegt auch nicht so gut in der Hand (kopflastig), das kleine Spinnköder noch mit Gefühl geführt werden können.
Wer aber eine Rute führ mittlere - große Wobbler sucht, der kann die nehmen.
Eine Allroundspinnrute (falls es soetwas überhaupt gibt) ist sie sicher nicht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

wie du meinst darth carper, geschmäker sind verschieden und ich sehe sie als absolute allround rute....hier im forum hatte ich auch schon mal nach ner rute gesucht und viele haben mir die technium andrehen wollen bzw. irgendwelche andere ruten und die black arrow wurde sogar als allround rute gebaut, so der fachhandel und sportex. die caratspin5 is ein monster, die 4er is auch gut, aber die arrow vielseitiger, habe die auch beide, ich nehm nur die arrow, die is mir lieber. und für gummifisch echt nett...die spitze is nicht weich und nich knallhart aber man bekommt jeden anschlag richtig gut durch....aber jeder empfindet es anders. mein kumpel fischt die diaflash von shimano in 3 metern 50 gw...ich mag die net so, zu weich in meinen augen, und zu land, nehm nur 2,70....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

und ne allround rute gibbet doch, nur sehr sehr teuer, die blechpeitsche oder halt der nachbau, die adrenalin skyblade, geile ruten, 5-100gr wg...die fängt welse und barsche..aber die kann ich mir noch nicht leistern, daher!


----------



## darth carper (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Dann solltest du vielleicht mal mit der Diaflash XH oder einer Harrison VT fischen, dann weißt du was eine richtige Rute für Gummifische kann.
Eben weil die Spitze der Black Arrow nicht knallhart ist, ist sie nichts für ganz große Gummifische. Für 12 - 15cm Gufis lasse ich mir sie noch gefallen.
Aber die Diskussion driftet jetzt zu sehr ab. Der Themensterter hat ja keine Rute speziell zum schweren Gufi-angeln gesucht.


----------



## TRANSformator (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

ich bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir zusäötzlich zu ner neuen riolle gleich en enue rute besorge.

was haltet ihr von der penn international nevercrack light jig?

als rolle solls ne spro red arc dazu sein.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> und ne allround rute gibbet doch, nur sehr sehr teuer, die blechpeitsche oder halt der nachbau, die adrenalin skyblade, geile ruten, 5-100gr wg...die fängt welse und barsche..aber die kann ich mir noch nicht leistern, daher!



Barsche kann man damit gut werfen, aber die BP hat ein optimalen WG-Bereich von ca. 50-80g


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

War klar, daß die BP als Allroundrute genannt wird aber nur weil RL un ML damit auf Rotaugen, Barsche und Welse angeln, heißt das nicht, daß es eine Rute ist die überall gleich gut ist. Fürdas Angeln mit mittleren Gummifischen auf Hecht und Zander ist sie sicher gut, aber beu großen Gummifischen macht sie auch schlapp. Meine Harrison kann ich auch mit den kleinen Attractor und Turbotails fischen und wenn da ein mittlerer Barsch dran ist hat sie die gleiche Aktion wie die BP, nämlich gar keine.
Sicher hält die BP eine Menge aus, aber mittlerweile gibt es Ruten, die besser und billiger sind.
Da kaufe ich mir lieber 3 Harrison in den verchiedenen WG-Klassen und habe dann für jede Angelart das optimale Gerät.


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist das Problem.
> _Eine_ Spinnrute für Barsch und Zander, mit Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifisch,..., bei Verwendung verschiedener Ködergewichte und dann noch am See, Fluss,... :q


 
Das musste ich auch letztes Jahr lernen:

Zuerst eine Schwere YAD Toledo (54€) 30-70g / 3m gekauft und mir ist nach dem ersten Abend mit der Spinrute fast der Arm abgefallen.

Dann ins andere Extrem verfallen, eine kleine gekauft aus der gleichen Serie (46€) 5-20g / 2,70m. Bei der hatte man wiederum das Gefühl, der kleine Gufi mit dem leichten Jig Kopf bricht einem den Stock gleich durch beim Werfen. 

Am Ende war es dann ein Mittelding (50€) 20-40g / 2,70m und die isses nun. |supergri 

Allerdings mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, dass ich nun drei Ruten für jeden Einsatzbereich habe und die noch ein wenig Zweckentfremdet vielseitig benutzen kann. 

So nehme ich die Kleine ab und an am Forellensee, wenn man den Fisch beim Drill nicht großartig um Hindernisse steuern muss, oder wenn ich mal mit kleinem Blinker ein wenig dem Barsch nachstellen möchte.

Die Große habe ich am Rhein fürs Grundfischen lange benutzt und so manchen Aal und auch Brasse damit verhaften können. Außerdem hatte sie Aal-Andy nun ausgeliehen auf seinem Kutter Trip auf Dorsch und war ebenfalls zufrieden damit.

Die Mittlere ist nun meine Lieblingspinnrute, kommt aber auch bei Forellenpuff zum Einsatz, wenn ich mit dem Spirolino zugangen bin. 

Ich habe auch in meiner Lernphase (=Kaufwut zu Beginn meiner Angelei) einiges Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen, sehe aber dieses Set an Rute trotzdem bis heute nicht als Fehlinvestition an, zumal ich da ja ein Set habe, was erstens eine vernünftige Qualität hat und zweitens zusammen so viel gekostet hat, wie so manch hochgelobtes Edelprodukt kostet, was dann nicht diese Vielseitigkeit bietet.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

oh man, hätte nicht gedacht das hier jemand was gegen di blechpeitsche, sagen wir lieber gegen die adrenalin sagt. bp is out, da nicht mehr gebaut, adrenalin is besser in meinen augen. und wenn man sich die drills ansieht und auch nur ein bisschen ahnung hat, dann sieht man, wie gut die ruten sind. gut, bei den stören hatte die bp etwas zu viel zu tun, aber ich meine, das sind fische der extra klasse und mit welsen wird die klasse fertig, sorry.  und nicht nur, weil rl und ml die angeln


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Da die BP und die Adrenalin den gleichen Blank haben, weiß ich nicht warum die Adrenalin besser sein soll.
Ich habe auch nicht bestritten, daß die BP / Adrenalin eine stabile Rute ist,mit der auch Welse gefangen werden können, aber eine Rute die für Hecht optimal ist ist weder eine optimale Barsch- und/oder Welsrute.
Da kann ich auch eine Diaflash XH nehmen. Werfen und fischen kann ich die kleinen Köder damit, einen Barsch ohne Drill einfach rauskurbeln auch und einen Wels drillt die mir mit entsprechender Zeit auch raus. Dafür kostet sie  nur ein Fünftel der Adrenalin.
Die Adrenalin ist eine gute Hechtrute, aber mit Sicherheit keine Wunderrute und einfach viel zu teuer.

Und mal ganz nebenbei gesagt, beim Welsangeln ist es für den Fisch waidgerechter ihn relativ schnell zu drillen und zu landen. Daher halte ich von diesen stundenlangen Drills, wie in den Filmen zu sehen, nur damit gezeigt werden kann was die BP so aushält, gar nichts.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

nun ja, seh ich anders  ein vw is ein gutes auto, dennoch ist ein benz was anderes, beide sind schöne autos, aber irgendwo is der preis berechtigt...musst sie ja nicht kaufen, ich werds tun wenn ich die kohle habe.....


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, das ist der absolute Traum jedes Spinnfischers. Sollte jemand solch einen Blank entwickeln und patentieren lassen, hat derjenige für sein restliches Leben ausgesorgt. :q
> BeeJay


 
Hat der Typ, der die Rolle mit zwei Spulen drauf erfunden hat, sicher auch erst gedacht |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Typ, der die Rolle mit zwei Spulen drauf erfunden hat, sicher auch erst gedacht |supergri


 
Die ist aber gut .. paßt schön zu meiner Rute mit den zwei Spitzen, ab der Rutenteilung zweigt sie sich in eine harte Spitze zum Gufieren und eine weichere für weite zielgenaue Würfe zum Blinkern:m


----------



## aal-andy (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hatte sie Aal-Andy nun ausgeliehen auf seinem Kutter Trip auf Dorsch und war ebenfalls zufrieden damit.


 
Die Dorsche mögen die Rute auch, daran haben sich nämlich die meisten vergangen. #6


----------



## BeeJay (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Bevor ich beginne...
-------------------------------
*Disclaimer:*
_Die PB-Ruten sind auf alle Fälle nicht zu verachten, soviel steht fest. 
Ich möchte mit dem Posting lediglich auf gewisse Ungereimtheiten bei der Wurfgewichtsangabe hinweisen. 
Vielleicht kann ich damit etwas verdeutlichen, dass man sich zur Beantwortung der Frage etwas mehr Zeit lassen sollte, ob die anvisierte Rute tatsächlich zu den eigenen Bedürfnissen passt, speziell wenn es sich um extrem teure Modelle handelt, denen auch noch ein gewisser Ruf vorauseilt. 

Bitte versucht mich jetzt nicht in einer endlosen Diskussion von den Vorzügen der genannten Ruten zu überzeugen. Ich besitze keine dieser Ruten, durfte die Blechpeitsche aber mal eine einen halben Tag lang Testfischen. Wer eine besitzt oder unbedingt kaufen möchte, dem wünsche ich maximalen Spass und viele Fische!_
-------------------------------

/{offtopic an}

Nunja, zum Thema PB-Ruten und Ableger habe ich meine eigene Meinung. 

Es mag ja sein, dass diese speziell angefertigten Ruten sich sehr gut fischen lassen. Der Blank ist auch überdurchschnittlich gut, keine Frage. 
Aber:
ich bin viel zu sehr Realist, um den Wurfgewichtsangaben, speziell auf der PB-Blechpeitsche auch nur ansatzweise Glauben zu schenken. |supergri 

Eine Blank lädt sich beim Wurf in der gleichmäßig beschleunigten Vorwärtsbeschleunigung durch Biegung auf, um diese aufgebaute Energie in der zweiten Phase des Wurfes in kürzerer Zeit an den Köder weiterzugeben. Die Rute dient also quasi als Katapult und bringt den Köder dadurch auf Distanz.

Der Vorteil ist der, dass der Angler die Wurfenergie in einer vergleichsweise langen, gleichmäßigen Beschleunigungsphase in den Blank steckt, der diese physikalische Arbeit dann in einem kürzeren Zeitraum (mit höherer Radialgeschwindigkeit der Rutenspitze) an den Köder weitergibt:
-> gute Wurfweite trotz relativ geringem Körpereinsatz des Anglers.

Solange also das Ködergewicht zur Rute passt, muss ich mir also keinen Stress beim Werfen machen, da ja die Rute _für mich arbeitet_. Dies bedeutet _langes Spinnfischen ohne zu große Ermüdungserscheinungen und dabei Schonung der Gelenke_ (was in der Hinsicht auf ein hoffentlich langes Anglerleben auch nicht ganz so unwichtig ist).#6 

Die als so universell angepriesene eierlegende PB-Wollmilchsau soll angeblich 5 bis ...wieviel waren das nochmal, 100(?) Gramm auf Weite befördern. Sagen wir, dass 85gr damit noch problemlos bei ordentlicher Aufladung der Rute möglich wären, dann ist eigentlich sofort klar, dass man bei niedrigen Ködergewichten kaum noch von "Aufladung" sprechen kann. 

Damit man mit leichten Ködern trotzdem noch auf Weite kommt muss nun der Angler die Rute noch kräftiger Beschleunigen. Der Blank biegt sich ja kaum durch, alles geschieht jetzt nur noch über die Abwurfgeschwindigkeit (Radialgeschwindigkeit der Rutenspitze), die der Angler _selbst_ beim Vorschwung aufbauen muss. Die Rute wirkt durch ihre Steifigkeit jetzt kaum noch als "Katapult" und verhält sich nun mehr oder weniger wie ein steifer Stock. 
Heraus kommt ein regelrecht "gepeitschter" Wurf, damit das (Weiten)Ergebnis mit geringen Ködergewichten noch einigermaßen stimmt. 
Sicher - man kann das machen - aber mit erheblich mehr und unnötigem Kraftaufwand.
Dies kann man wohl kaum als ein kraft- und gelenkschonendes, ökonomisches Spinnfischen bezeicnen. |kopfkrat 

/{Spitzfindigkeitsmodus an}
Wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt negiert der Begriff "Blechpeitsche" genau den Punkt, der eigentlich als Stärke der Rute gelten soll. 
Muss ich gepeitschte Würfe machen, damit ich meinen Köder zum Fisch bringe, habe ich definitiv die unpassende Rute in der Hand. Der Köder und sein Gewicht richtet sich ja nach dem zu fangenden Fisch und die Rute soll den Kunstköder für den Angler möglichst bequem dort hin (und den Anschlag durch)bringen. :q :q :q
/{Spitzfindigkeitsmodus aus}

Für ihren Gegenwert bekomme ich mindestens zwei sehr gute Spinnruten "von der Stange", die den Wurfgewichtsbereich wesentlich besser abdecken.
Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung.
{/offtopic aus}
TL,

BeeJay


----------



## BeeJay (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Typ, der die Rolle mit zwei Spulen drauf erfunden hat, sicher auch erst gedacht |supergri


Die Idee war ansich gut, aber dem Entwickler hätte eigentlich klar sein müssen, dass die Verlängerung der Spulenachse das Ding zu "labbrig" werden lässt. :q
Ich habe die Werbung für die Rolle in einem Angelheft gesehen, kurz gegrinst - und umgeblättert... 

BeeJay


----------



## darth carper (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Für den Preis bekommst du zwei sehr gute handgebaute Spinnruten + eine gute von der Stange.
Aber da kann man mal wieder sehen was Werbung und ein paar, wie ich zugeben muß teilweise gut gemachte Filme (die ich übrigens auch alle besitze), "anrichten" können.


----------



## BeeJay (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Habe die obrigen Aussage bezüglich des Namens etwas relativiert, warn büschn hart ausgedrückt. :q


			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Preis bekommst du zwei sehr gute handgebaute Spinnruten + eine gute von der Stange.


Stimmt, du hast absolut Recht. 

BeeJay


----------



## Angel Speci (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

werd mich für die rute erst nächste Woche entscheiden (obwohl das Wetter jetzt die Tage optimal fürs angeln ist) da mein Regio- Händler nächste Woche ein Herbstfest mit paar Prozenten auf alles schmeißt.
Und da ich mir noch eine Wathose anschaffen möchte, wäre das für mich ein lohnendes geschäft.

greetz


----------



## mad (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man, hätte nicht gedacht das hier jemand was gegen di blechpeitsche, sagen wir lieber gegen die adrenalin sagt. bp is out, da nicht mehr gebaut, adrenalin is besser in meinen augen. und wenn man sich die drills ansieht und auch nur ein bisschen ahnung hat, dann sieht man, wie gut die ruten sind. gut, bei den stören hatte die bp etwas zu viel zu tun, aber ich meine, das sind fische der extra klasse und mit welsen wird die klasse fertig, sorry.  und nicht nur, weil rl und ml die angeln



hi,
die adrenalin ist nicht besser weils der gleiche blank ist wie bei der bp.
die bp wird nicht mehr gebaut,aber den blank gibt es weiterhin der kommt aus USA.

gruß mad


----------



## BeeJay (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Angel Speci schrieb:
			
		

> werd mich für die rute erst nächste Woche entscheiden [...] da mein Regio- Händler nächste Woche ein Herbstfest mit paar Prozenten auf alles schmeißt.
> Und da ich mir noch eine Wathose anschaffen möchte, wäre das für mich ein lohnendes geschäft.


Viel Spass beim Einkaufen. Kannst ja dann man berichten, was es geworden ist und wie die ersten Tests verliefen... 
Gute Fänge,#h 

BeeJay


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Hallo Robert,
endlich wieder da, jetzt sag ich mal was!!!!!
Holt euch ne Harison!!!!!! Ich bin hoffentlich bald im Besitz einer dritten, die von einem gewissen Member #6 spitzenmäßig aufgebaut werden. Die Harisopn steht den "Supertollen spitzenruten mit mords WG bandbreite zanderkiller und twister wie gufie und spinnrute der extra klasse zum superpreis weil neu entwickelt aus usa oder sonstigem Profi":c :c :v 
(die Werbung halt) in nichts nach. Sie ist wesentlich günstiger und total ausgewogen!!!!!!!:m :m :m

und vor allem made in good old Germany oder besser gesagt bayrich zünftig und elegant! Einsetzbar für Twister mit Köpfen von 15gr sowie Gufis mit Köpfen bis ca 30gr (12er Shads) 15er Shads mit 22er Köpfe ist die obere Grenze ohne die Rute zu überfordern und das ganze im Rhein


----------



## Angel Speci (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass beim Einkaufen. Kannst ja dann man berichten, was es geworden ist und wie die ersten Tests verliefen...
> 
> BeeJay


werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, Beejay !!!
Danke nochmal für die Vorschläge von euch allen :m
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Woche...


Bis denne |supergri

Speci


----------



## BeKu (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Michael J. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht was DEIN Händler für "Billigsachen" von Cormoran anbietet,aber billig und vorallem schlecht sind nicht alle Sachen von Cormoran!#d
> Ich glaub man sollte auch mal die "teureren" Rute/Rollen von Cormoran anschauen oder am Besten erst fischen um hier mitreden zu können!#q
> Also wenn du Cormoran sch.... findest,dann soll es ja gut sein,aber das gibt dir noch lang nicht das Recht Cormoran allgemein als billig zu verurteilen!#d #d #d


 
|good: 
Habe 4 Ruten sowie Rollen von Cormoran und was soll ich sagen, top, die Verarbeitung und Qualität für das Geld was ich dafür gegeben habe ist ok.
Ich würde mir aber nicht unbediengt eine Rute für 15.- euro kaufen, es müsste jedem klar sein das man dafür nix gescheites bekommt.
Cormoran ist billig bzw. scheint das nur so weil die die Auslaufmodelle schnell im Preis senken, eine Rute die heute 120.- kostet kann morgen schon nur noch 59.- kosten und diese bekommt man bei z.B. einigen eBay Händlern sogar noch billiger.
Sportex oder Shimano sind da schon stabiler was es die Preise angeht, dafür produziert Cormoran mehr. Garkeine Frage, Shimano ist besser muss ja auch denn wozu würde man dann das dreifache zu einer vergleichbaren Cormoran Rute zahlen?
Die Qualität ist ok, schlecht ist das was Cormoran verkauft auf keinen Fall ausserdem gewährt Cormoran bis 3 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Waren #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> endlich wieder da, jetzt sag ich mal was!!!!!
> Holt euch ne Harison!!!!!! Ich bin hoffentlich bald im Besitz einer dritten, die von einem gewissen Member #6 spitzenmäßig aufgebaut werden. Die Harisopn steht den "Supertollen spitzenruten mit mords WG bandbreite zanderkiller und twister wie gufie und spinnrute der extra klasse zum superpreis weil neu entwickelt aus usa oder sonstigem Profi":c :c :v
> (die Werbung halt) in nichts nach. Sie ist wesentlich günstiger und total ausgewogen!!!!!!!:m :m :m
> ...




Jo, 
der Blank kommt aus GB,
die Ringe aus Japan, Taiwan oder China,
das Garn aus den USA,
ebenso der Lack und
der Kork irgendwo her, aber wahrscheinlich nicht aus Portugal und bestimmt nicht aus good old ......

Ist toll, dass Du mit der Rute zufrieden bist, schreibst es auch in fast jedem Posting. Ich kann dir aber garantieren, dass die Rute genauso wie eine Kev Pike zu Bruch geht, wenn Du einen Bleikopf in den Blank einschlagen lässt und auch bei einer Harrison ist das dann kein Garantiefall.

Hätte man dir jede andere moderne, leichte und schnelle Gummifisch-Serienrute in die Hand gedrückt, würdest Du die Aktion ebenso bejubeln.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Rute.
Das Auge isst ja auch mit.

TL


----------



## mad (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

hi rainer,
bin fast immer da!!!#6 

aber hier gings doch um eine spinnrute bis 100.-€
und angel speci ist gut beraten worden was es so auf den markt gibt.

es gibt noch nicht viele angler die glauben eine handgebaute mit den richtigen blank ist besser, aber es werden immer mehr die sich eine bauen lassen.

@Thilo (NRW)

da hast du recht das man es schafft jeden blank zu brechen aber das hat mit fischen doch nichts mehr zu tun!!!
du schreibst oft vom bruch einer rute (zb.wenn der bleikopf im blank einschlägt).
Sorry, bin bestimmt viel beim gufi fischen aber das mir der bleikopft den blank so beschädigt das die rute danach mal bricht!!!;+ ;+ ;+ 
welche technik ist das??? 
unkontrolliertes rumhauen mit der rute?

gruß mad


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> , ... wenn Du einen Bleikopf in den Blank einschlagen lässt ...


 
Angel ich falsch? Wie soll, das gehen? Habe ich die falsche Technik?#c
Ich angle und spiel doch nicht Krieg ...


----------



## darth carper (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Wer Hänger vor den Füßen ungeschickt löst, trifft vielleicht mit dem zurückschnellenden Bleikopf mal die Rute, das kann ja passieren. das bedeutet aber das Ende jeder Rute, auch der ach so tollen Blechpeitsche / Adrenalin.
Hier geht es jedoch nur um die angeltechnischen Qualitäten und da stimme ich Michael J. vollkommen zu. 
Der Harrison Blank ist einfach gut, daran gibt es keinen Zweifel. Jeder der diesen Blank schon gefischt hat, wird dieses bestätigen können.
Ich habe schon einige Gufi-Ruten in den unterschiedlichsten Preisklassen besessen und da ist nicht eine Rute wie die andere.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

hey Thilo,
so wie ich die Harison in jedem Posting lobe, so negativ sind auch deine bemerkungen dazu!
Glaub mir ich habe schon etliche Stangenruten gefischt von der Kev über Aspire, Antares, Diaflash. und noch etliche mehr. Die Harison ist Die Rute schlechthin für mich!!!! Dass die "Zutaten" nicht aus BRD stammen weiß ich selber oder für wie blöd hälst du mich eigentlich?????????????????????????
Dass die Rute aber handmade ist und das in Bayern das kannst Du wiederum nicht beurteilen, sie wurde nach MEINEN Wünschen gebaut und ICH hab mir die Materialien ausgesucht also liegt sie genauso ausgewogen in MEINER Hand wie ich mir dies vorstellte. Sie ist und bleibt das NON plus Ultra für mich. Eine "Stangenrute" kann nie so auf den Angler abgestimmt sein wie eine handgebaute die speziell auf den Angler abgestimmt wurde!
Ach ja ich hatte letztens ne Rute aus V-Stahl!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt stell dir vor, als ich mit dem Auto aus versehen drüber gefahren bin hat die Spitze doch tatsächlich geknackt und ist verbogen. Und letztens hab ich beim Big Gamen meine Rute mit nem sagenhaften WG 5-25gr und Vollparabolik
gefetzt.
Das zum Thema Ruten und deren "Haltbarkeit".


----------



## BeeJay (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Hänger vor den Füßen ungeschickt löst, trifft vielleicht mit dem zurückschnellenden Bleikopf mal die Rute, das kann ja passieren.


Also dass der Bleikopf beim Rückschwung z.B. durch Seitenwind mal den Blank "streichelt" kann ja mal passieren und wird eher selten zu Beschädigungen führen.

...aber Blanktreffer beim Hängerlösen, das ist - tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen - ein absoluter Anfängerfehler. :q

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jemandem, der eine der oben angesprochenen Ruten fischt, so etwas eher nicht passieren wird/sollte. 

BeeJay


----------



## darth carper (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Darum habe ich ja das Wort "ungeschickt" hinzugefügt.

Es gibt auch Anfänger mit gutem Geschmack! Nicht jeder Anfänger kauft bei A....i.


----------



## BeeJay (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Darum habe ich ja das Wort "ungeschickt" hinzugefügt.


Okokok. 


			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Anfänger mit gutem Geschmack!


Kann sein. Wenn ein Anfänger einen erfahrenen Mentor hat, der ihm dann eine _solche_ Rute verpasst. 
Das ist aber eher nicht die Regel. 


			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder Anfänger kauft bei A....i.


...war das nicht eher L..l? :q :q :q 

BeeJay


----------



## darth carper (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Du hast recht, die Regel ist das nicht, aber ich habe schon Anfänger, speziell im Bereich des Karpfenangelns gesehen, bei denen ich mich mit meiner Ausrüstung richtig schäbig gefühlt habe.


----------



## BeeJay (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Nungut, auf dem Sektor des Karpfenangelns wird vom Material her auch teilweise maßlos übertrieben. 
Manche können es ja noch nicht mal ertragen, wenn 2 "verschiedene" Ruten auf dem Rodpod liegen. 
Alles muss schön symmetrisch aufgebaut und die Kombi aus Rute, Rolle, Schnur absolut identisch sein, sonst stimmt die Ästhetik irgendwie nicht... 

Ich finde es aber garnicht so schlecht, wenn man einem Anfänger bzw. (Wieder)Einsteiger erst einmal eine nicht zu hochgezüchtete bzw. vergleichsweise günstige Rute in die Hand drückt.
Lieber etwas taugliches, das auch mal eine "Mißhandlung" schadlos übersteht. Meist merkt ein Einsteiger den Materialunterschied noch nicht einmal, da er mit ganz anderen Problemen kämpft. |supergri 

Das Material entwickelt sich, genauso wie das Können des Anglers.
Alles braucht seine Zeit. #6 

BeeJay


----------



## darth carper (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche Spinnrute soll ich kaufen??*

Zu den "Ästheten" gehöre ich aber auch. Das ist nunmal beim "Karpfenangeln" so. Der Vorteil ist aber, daß ich weiß wie sich Rute&Rolle im Drill und beim Wurf verhalten. Gerade in extremen Situationen ist das wichtig.

Vom Grundsatz gebe ich dir recht, für den Anfang reicht robustes, aber nicht qualitativ minderwertiges, Gerät aus.


----------

